# Tablen auslesen und als Tree anzeigen lassen



## Mizus (14. Mai 2004)

Ich habe eine Datenbank mit x Tabellen und jede Tabelle hat y Spalten. Ich weiss auch schon wie ich die die ganzen daten in den Tree bekommen würde.
Ich nun leider nicht wie ich jeden Tabellenname und Spaltenname bekommen. Denn soll dann später so aus sehen


```
-DatenBankname
|
|-Tabelle1
    |-Spalte1
    |-Spalte2
    |-Spalte3
    |-Spalte4
    |-usw.
|-Table2
    |-Spalte1
    |-Spalte2
    |-Spalte3
    |-Spalte4
    |-usw.
|-Table3
    |-Spalte1
    |-Spalte2
    |-Spalte3
    |-Spalte4
    |-usw.
|-Table4
    |-Spalte1
    |-Spalte2
    |-Spalte3
    |-Spalte4
    |-usw.
```

Da das Programm später jede Datenbank lesen soll, kann ich das auch schlecht hard codieren...
ja wäre nett wenn sich ein meinem Problem erbarmen könnt

mfg mizus


----------



## nollario (14. Mai 2004)

hi!

du solltest dir über ein connection object ein databasemetadata objekt besorgen.



http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_200013.htm#Rxxjavainsel_200013256Metadaten


```
DataBaseMetaData dbm = con.getMetaData();
```

Darüber kannst Du Dir alle Tabellen holen (getTables) oder so.... 
Ich weiss nicht ob in dem ResultSet direkt auch die Spalten drin sind.... Sonst müsstest Du das auch nochmal einzeln absetzen und Dir die MetaData der einzelnen Tabellen besorgen.

Saludos

Christian


----------



## Mizus (14. Mai 2004)

danke das hat mir erst mal weiter geholfen...  :toll:


----------

